# Next 3 Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

Within the next week the following will be listed for sale at *Martell Knives*....


1. *240mm Yo Gyuto (Professional)* - CPM154 - AZ Ironwood, Blond Buffalo bolster, with Copper & G10 spacers - *$599*


2. *225 Wa Gyuto (Standard)* - O1 - Octagonal in "[FONT=&amp]Burnt & Stained" Maple with Spalted Sycamore ferrule & endcap - *$485*


3. *180mm Wa Nakiri (Standard)* - O1 - Octagonal in [/FONT][FONT=&amp]Spalted Maple Burl with African Blackwood ferrule - *$475*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]


[/FONT]


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 29, 2018)

WIP pictures?


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 29, 2018)

Are the grinds different between professional and standard. Or is it handles and f&f?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> Are the grinds different between professional and standard. Or is it handles and f&f?






Standard - Through the use of commonly found woods, synthetics, & simple handle construction we're able to offer the same high quality knife as always, but at a less expensive price point. 

Professional - Top fit 'n finish, custom grinds & profiles, combined with multi-piece handles made from the finest selection of woods available. This is our most popular line of knives.

Summit - Climbing to the highest level possible while pushing the boundaries of what we're capable of achieving. Top notch fit & finish - The best components available - Metal bolsters, etc



The grinds are all the same between the lines unless someone requests something different. The fit 'n finish will more or less be very close if not the same. It's mostly the cost of the handle materials and/or extra labor that differentiates them. It's possible that over time I will distinguish between the lines in other ways but that's it for now.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> WIP pictures?




You people and your pictures!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

BTW, I LOVE the handle on the 225mm gyuto, it's in my top 10 favorites. I don't know if anyone else will like it as much though, we'll have to wait and see. :O


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 29, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> BTW, I LOVE the handle on the 225mm gyuto, it's in my top 10 favorites. I don't know if anyone else will like it as much though, we'll have to wait and see. :O


PICTURES[emoji6]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> PICTURES[emoji6]




See Post #5 :rofl2:


----------



## steelcity (Jan 29, 2018)

That 240 sounds like its gonna be top notch.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 30, 2018)

The 225mm gyuto is now a "Laser" :spiteful:


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 30, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> You people and your pictures!


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2018)

The 240 & 225mm gyutos will be listed tomorrow afternoon. :wink:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> The 240 & 225mm gyutos will bIe listed tomorrow afternoon. :wink:


I am sure it already is tomorrow afternoon somewhere! :viking:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Hahahaha! 

Here ya go....

*Martell Knives For Sale*


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Even though it pains me to do this.

Price DROPS on all three of these knives....

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2018)

These are really sweet deals! For anyone on the fence, take a look at how many knives Dave sells vs how many show up on b/s/t. These are keepers.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

chinacats said:


> These are really sweet deals! For anyone on the fence, take a look at how many knives Dave sells vs how many show up on b/s/t. These are keepers.




That's very nice of you to say Jim, thanks.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 7, 2018)

Man, these look awesome. If I hadnt just shot my knife budget for the next month or two Id be all over them and Im debating doing it anyway.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Man, these look awesome. If I hadnt just shot my knife budget for the next month or two Id be all over them and Im debating doing it anyway.




I thank you for your internal battle!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2018)

Within the next week the following will be listed for sale at *Martell Knives*....


1. *240mm Yo Gyuto - *O1 - AZ Ironwood, Blond Buffalo bolster, with Copper & G10 spacers -* $589


*2*. 250 Wa Gyuto - *CPM154 - Octagonal in [FONT=&amp]Poly Acrylic; copper swirl pattern with black sparkle ferrule & end cap[/FONT] -* $495


*3*. 240mm Wa Gyuto  - *CPM154 - Octagonal in [FONT=&amp]Poly Acrylic; bronze swirl pattern with black sparkle ferrule & end cap[/FONT] -* $485



*


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2018)

The poly handled CPM154 gyutos will be done first, Mon or Tues.

I think these handles are awesome. I don't care for working with this stuff but I LOVE the results! :wink:


----------



## dmourati (Mar 5, 2018)

My thoughts are I think the yo gyoto and poly handle make a better match than wa gyuto with poly. I don't know where that opinion really comes from and I'm a newb but thats how I see it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2018)

dmourati said:


> My thoughts are I think the yo gyoto and poly handle make a better match than wa gyuto with poly. I don't know where that opinion really comes from and I'm a newb but thats how I see it.



Hey your opinion counts too! 

I can tell you why I didn't go yo with the poly material and that's because I could envision a nightmare in shaping the curves using belts. I'm fearful of the heat and the belt edges cutting in. For wa handles I use a disc grinder for the rough shaping and then finish by hand which is perfect for this stuff. I do want to see what it'd look like in a yo version though, I just don't want to risk wasting my time on it right now.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2018)

I just dropped the price on all 3 knives! 

Trust me folks these knives are worth much more but I need to pay the bills so my loss can be your gain....


https://martellknives.com/collections/buy


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2018)

No love? :sad0:


----------



## brianh (Mar 10, 2018)

Id jump on this if I had the scratch. Someone will love this.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2018)

OK what the hell, I've got to move these knives so the prices have been dropped as low as I can go. I've sold petties for more than the two poly handled gyutos, these are INCREDIBLE deals on these knives folks! 

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 10, 2018)

Should have just labelled them as Konosuke. People would stumble over eachother to pay double what you're asking for it...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Should have just labelled them as Konosuke. People would stumble over eachother to pay double what you're asking for it...




I know, or maybe Shig? 

This is a tough business.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 11, 2018)

Someone got a hell of a deal!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Someone got a hell of a deal!




Yes sir I believe that's true!


----------

